# BUG REPORT L186: Failure to "wake up" from nightly reboot



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

This is the second time (once with L185 and once with L186) that my 921 has failed to "wake up" after the nightly reboot - at which point it appears that the firmware is just plain crashed. In this state, powering on/off/on the unit only gets the green power indicator - no blue or amber mode indicator - no video output on any interface. Doing a reset (by pressing and holding the power button for 5 seconds) clears the problem.

_(edited 8/9/04 for thread rule compliance - AVJ)_
[Sorry about that Mark]
___________________________
Model ID.......: *DishDVR 921*
Boot Version..: *120B*
Flash Version.: *F051*
SW Version....: *L186HECD-N*


----------



## sjm992 (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes, I had exactly the same thing happen to me this morning for the first time. I did a power cord reboot.
Stuart


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I had a similar issue last night. We had it tuned to OTA channel 08-01 and had stepped out to the garden (about 10mins), came back in and signal from 921 was gone. Green power light was all that showed. I was able to get the green SD light , we could also pull up the guide but no channels would select. A card reboot didnt work, did a power cord reboot and it came back. This is a first.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

This is way too wierd a coincidence, mine too was stuck turned off this morning and I had to reboot it manually. The power button would turn off and on the green light but the HD light/SD light would not come on. I wonder if there was bad data in the guide or something that crashed it overnight. This is the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Is there a correlation between leaving the 921 on an OTA channel and this problem?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Is there a correlation between leaving the 921 on an OTA channel and this problem?


 :nono: Not that I'd be aware of - I'm not using the OTA tuner (nothing is connected to my 921's ANT input).

_(edited 8/9/04 for thread rule compliance - AVJ)_
___________________________
Model ID.......: *DishDVR 921*
Boot Version..: *120B*
Flash Version.: *F051*
SW Version....: *L186HECD-N*


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I had the same green light only this morning.The receiver was on a sat. channel last night. Power button reboot and it was OK. I did record some HBO shows last night. I thought that may have caused the problem.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

daveray said:


> I had the same green light only this morning.The receiver was on a sat. channel last night. Power button reboot and it was OK. I did record some HBO shows last night. I thought that may have caused the problem.


No timers set (manual or otherwise) - No recording done yesterday at all for that matter. Not even any pre-recorded items viewed. My 921 just plain went to sleep and forgot how to wake back up again. :grin:

I suppose it's possible that the guide data download was in someway corrupted and caused the "crash?", but I have no way of knowing so. 

_(edited 8/9/04 for thread rule compliance - AVJ)_
___________________________
Model ID.......: *DishDVR 921*
Boot Version..: *120B*
Flash Version.: *F051*
SW Version....: *L186HECD-N*


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow! Mine was dead this morning too. I was watching Showtime HD last night around midnight PDT when I turned it off and went to bed. This morning at 8:00 PDT I turned it on and only got the green power light. It was dead with no response from any of the buttons on the unit or from the remote control. No HD or SD lights were lit either! Just the power light. After a few tries I couldn't even get the power light to go off. I removed the smart card and reinstalled it after a few minutes. It finally booted up.

I've had mine for only 2 weeks and this is the first system crash that I've experienced. 

Maybe something happened last night that affected a lot of us? Maybe they sent out some strange command to these receivers?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

This happened to me as well. I left the 921 on a satellite channel last night so it does not have anything to do with whether it is on sat or OTA when putting the 921 on standby. I did a power button reboot this morning to get it back. This also happens on my 510 every other week or so. Who knows what might have caused this?


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, what a set of coincidences. This cannot be a random event. 

Last evening, when I turned on the system, I got a power on light and a HD light, but no picture, no sound. Power cord reboot solved last night's problem. 

Then this afternoon, turned it on ... power on light ONLY. No HD, no SD, no picture, no sound. Power cord reboot also solved this problem. Now, what do you suppose has happened. This is the first problem of this sort that I've encountered.

On both nights, the system was turned off tuned to a satellite channel... not even HD.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I picked up on a thread elsewhere that indicated E* screwed up some system-wide satellite tables for few minutes this AM - I think it was around 6:20EDT.

Maybe that did it?


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I picked up on a thread elsewhere that indicated E* screwed up some system-wide satellite tables for few minutes this AM - I think it was around 6:20EDT.
> 
> Maybe that did it?


How would that relate to my problem on the previous evening?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Some people are probably going to be upset if they went away for the weekend and come back and find the box locked up an no recordings made. I hope they at least attempt to find this bug so that in the future if Dish messes up the satellites, the box will reset on its own or something.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Both of my 721 receivers had to be rebooted this morning to get them to work. My 921 was okay since it was on an ota channel. I think it had to be related to Dish's brain fart this morning. It is way to coincidental for all of us to be having problems at the same time unless it was Dish's problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine didn't suffer this problem. I did not have it in standby.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> This is way too wierd a coincidence, mine too was stuck turned off this morning and I had to reboot it manually. The power button would turn off and on the green light but the HD light/SD light would not come on. I wonder if there was bad data in the guide or something that crashed it overnight. This is the first time it has happened to me.


Yup. It happened to me on Saturday also. Turned on the 921 and only the green power light. No video output. Had to reboot. First time in a long time.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

My 921 will often show only the green light when I first turn it on. I just hit the SD/HD button and it will turn on the picture. I think it is a minor annoyance and nothing that I can't live with.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

My 921 also went out Friday Night/Saturday Morning. When I finally got it working Saturday, I got the bonus of having the messed up guide (wrong fonts, wrong formatting). Anyone else experience that one? I know it happened to some folks during 185, but I haven't seen it happening since then.


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> My 921 will often show only the green light when I first turn it on. I just hit the SD/HD button and it will turn on the picture. I think it is a minor annoyance and nothing that I can't live with.


In this case that didn't help. The SD/HD button didn't respond either. It was cold dead.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Could this be hardware failure rather than software fairlure?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like a systemwide Dish problem on Saturday. For what it's worth, the failure did not affect 921s with L187 (from personal experience).

AVJohnnie - your thread title does not comply with the forum rules, and you did not provide the required 921 system information in your post. Please read the rules at the top of the forum.


----------

